# Upper Mobile Bay.....Need help



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I am about to give up. I read about and hear about good fishing in the area around the Causeway and the rivers coming in. After many attempts, I finally put my first fish in the boat yesterday. I had good luck when I lived in South Louisiana (Chauvin) but, just can't seem to get the pieces of the puzzle to fit. I'd been fishing outgoing tides and decided to switch. Yesterday the tide was inbound all day. I did lose a couple of fish and threw back a "stretchable" slot red.
I'd like some suggestions basically on tide function. I am convinced that if I can at least get to them when they are feeding, I can catch them. Yesterday, I watched 10 or so boats and didn't see anyone bringing anything in so actually, I feel good with my outing. I caught the speck at a little cut north of the causeway on the Spanish River and the red plus a couple of hits in the grass area/edges/shallows north of Tacky Jacks.

I know we had a front coming in (rain today) but, didn't pay much attention to it. The tidal flow was nice, not heavy. Figured it was the right time since they have been "tearing them up" around the causeway but, maybe that was "last week"
Appreciate any help. I have an old tunnel hull Carolina Skiff so I can work the shallows,

Thanks
Wally


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

GWally, check my PM from yesterday, it should help. Also, I like outgoing tides, the tide will wash all of the baitfish out of the grass and I find the fish more active. Try the point method in the PM with one of the many grass islands in the middle of the rivers. It should create a feeding trough on the downcurrent side.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> GWally, check my PM from yesterday, it should help. Also, I like outgoing tides, the tide will wash all of the baitfish out of the grass and I find the fish more active. Try the point method in the PM with one of the many grass islands in the middle of the rivers. It should create a feeding trough on the downcurrent side.


Thanks. I got the pm. Actually, I think the only reason I caught the Speck was as a "lesson" (I get a lot of them). They were so easy to catch in Louisiana that I overlooked them as eating fish. Always gave them away. Fried that beauty up an hour or so ago and tried cooking it the way the Cajuns do (way overcooked for firm fleshed fish like reds) with some Zatarans Shrimp Fry (called an ol neighbor from Chauvin for a tip) and it was tasty. Now to try some White Trout (soon as I catch one ) I really like the tide chart program, shows Mobile State Docks which is about the level I fish so it is easy to plot when to go. In Louisiana, with all the winds in the bayous, it took some "ciphering". We had a couple of spots that in shrimp season, strong losing tide, 90% of the hits were doubles. Great for feeding friends.
I have always found "losing" (Cajun lingo) tides much better. There are a number of good spots (I worked the points but nothing was feeding). 
Soon as I get a Tstat back in my motor (it was removed for driving in mud) I'll give it another try. The spots I fish are definitely "fishy" and I think you have put me on track.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Also look for the birds. Find the birds diving and there is usually a school of specks around.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

When I get out for Christmas I would be more than happy to take you one day and show you the ropes.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't give up. They are there, just have to keep at it.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Take advantage on some of these offers to take you out. Also, don,t expect the same type of success as in Cocodrie, Lake Boudreaux,Robinson, Decade,Mechant, etc.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

lsucole said:


> Take advantage on some of these offers to take you out. Also, don,t expect the same type of success as in Cocodrie, Lake Boudreaux,Robinson, Decade,Mechant, etc.


I certainly will. I was pretty spoiled there. There was a boat launch "across the bayou" from my house and got "led" through the canals and bayous to hot spots by a successful Cajun shrimper who lived next door. I swear he could smell reds. Actually, I'm happy to have at least finally gotten a couple in the boat and hope to get "the project" done for some fishing in the Gulf. It is really my "first love" and I'm ready to try it again after a 40 year "vacation".


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> When I get out for Christmas I would be more than happy to take you one day and show you the ropes.


I'd really appreciate it and, if all goes well this spring, I can repay you with some Gulf trolling. My mouth is watering for some Mahi. Last ones I caught were with a Navy buddy in Key West in the late 60's. Had some grilled with teriyaki at a Lauau and have never forgotten how good they tasted. I also hear that Wahoo and Cobia are good eating but, have never caught or tasted either.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I checked the tides website. Looks like around 15 Dec timeframe, plus or minus, strong drop up til around noon or earlier. That could mean for some really cold fishing. I've read periodically that a strong tidal flow is not necessarily the best. I guess with the river flow added, that would make it really strong but, for flushing bait out of the grass, I'd think that would be a plus.
Make sense?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

GWally said:


> I'd really appreciate it and, if all goes well this spring, I can repay you with some Gulf trolling. My mouth is watering for some Mahi. Last ones I caught were with a Navy buddy in Key West in the late 60's. Had some grilled with teriyaki at a Lauau and have never forgotten how good they tasted. I also hear that Wahoo and Cobia are good eating but, have never caught or tasted either.


We can do that too. Wahoo is great ceviche, and cobia is awesome as well. One of my favorite inshore rigs as far as a fish finder rig, is a double sparkle beetle under a popping cork rig. If the fish are there, they'll find that rig.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> We can do that too. Wahoo is great ceviche, and cobia is awesome as well. One of my favorite inshore rigs as far as a fish finder rig, is a double sparkle beetle under a popping cork rig. If the fish are there, they'll find that rig.


 
Funny you should mention that one. My next "search" through my tackle was to see if I still had a couple of those "laying around". That is a "South Louisiana Go To".

Found out my fly rod may have gotten trashed by Hurricane Rita so I'm going see about getting one set up "Just in case". I just picked up a couple of Med wt spinning rigs at Wmart. Hard to believe the prices. I'll probably donate the reels since I have some nice ones and keep the rods. I figure I need 4-6 setups for tossing to surface feeders "Just in case".
Hope to have the project back soon. Fortunately my mech found a hole in the bellows or my first trip most likely would have found me swimming a few hundred yards offshore.

Been a 3 yr+ project/nightmare but, "there is light at the end of the tunnel" (just hope it isn't an inbound freight train )


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I usually have 4 rigs ready. A double sparkle beetle rig, a jerk bait rig, a rattle trap, and a suspending twitch bait. If you need rods, academy has $20 Tournament Edition rods that are actually decent rods.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I usually have 4 rigs ready. A double sparkle beetle rig, a jerk bait rig, a rattle trap, and a suspending twitch bait. If you need rods, academy has $20 Tournament Edition rods that are actually decent rods.


 
I like to carry 4 set up also. I'm pretty well set up rod wise for inshore but, haven't restocked my sparkle beatles for a long time. Good excuse to head to the new Academy, it's a bit closer to the house. Need to see if they have any shells for busting clays but, WMart usually is hard to beat. Cheaper than reloading.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

GWally said:


> I like to carry 4 set up also. I'm pretty well set up rod wise for inshore but, haven't restocked my sparkle beatles for a long time. Good excuse to head to the new Academy, it's a bit closer to the house. Need to see if they have any shells for busting clays but, WMart usually is hard to beat. Cheaper than reloading.


Do you hunt?


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Do you hunt?


 
I have, mostly birds but, that was when I had places to go. Was going to try my bow on a hog til I messed up my shoulder. Still thinking about going down and getting a small barbeque size pig. 
Got a mess of clay pigeons and shells and a new trap just haven't got around to using it. 
Tried deer hunting but, just couldn't sit still long enough. Have killed and eaten some stuff most folks would turn their noses up at he thought. I've fed folks coot and nutria. They liked them both til I told them what they were eating .
I'd probably have shot a rabbit or 2 here at the house but, they and the squirrels are too skinny to mess with.
Got equipment (reload most anything) just haven't gotten around to doing any for a long time.


----------

